
ShaperTalk: Hard Science with Breakout Ventures Partner Hemai Parthasarathy - willkraft
Come join the Global Shapers of San Francisco for a fireside chat with Breakout Ventures Partner and Thiel Foundation Scientific Director Hemai Parthasarathy. RSVPs are required to attend.<p>Agenda
6:00 pm – 6:30 pm: Networking
6:30 pm – 7:15 pm: Moderated Talk
7:15 pm – 7:30 pm: Audience Q&amp;A
7:30 pm onwards: Networking<p>More About Hemai<p>Hemai Parthasarathy is Scientific Director of the Thiel Foundation and its program to support early-stage, radical science-based companies, Breakout Labs. She is responsible for establishing the scientific priorities of the program, evaluating submitted proposals, and monitoring the progress of portfolio companies. She has worked with national research institutes, non-profits and early-stage biotechnology companies to tell their research and development stories. A founding editor at the Public Library of Science (PLoS) and managing editor at PLoS Biology, Hemai previously served as the North American Editor at Nature. Originally a neuroscientist, she is a member of several prestigious boards and committees, including the Society for Neuroscience’s Volunteer Leadership.
======
willkraft
Hi guys, I forgot to add a link. You can get tickets here!
[https://www.facebook.com/events/316239012509397/](https://www.facebook.com/events/316239012509397/)

